# Velocimetro digital



## aceki

Gente que tal, esto en proyecto de hacer un pequeño tablero digital para mi  auto (fiat 600R, creo que en españa es Seat 600), ya tengo el circuito del tacometro, pero me faltaria el del velocimetro, alguien tiene algun circuito, sea con A/D, con pic, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Perromuerto

La parte difíci es la del sensor. El resto ya está trillado.
¿Que tipo de velocímetro tenia originalmente? Si era de los de 
alambre se puede conectar a un pequeño generador DC y medir 
el voltaje. El otro método puede ser poner una sensor magnético 
sobre el  eje de transmisión. De esa forma tienes un tren de pulsos 
que sirve para dos cosas simultaneamente: velocidad instantánea
por el tiempo entre pulsos y distancia recorrida por el conteo de los 
pulsos.

Saludos


----------



## Perromuerto

¡Justo consegui esto!
http://martybugs.net/electronics/speedo.cgi
Lo interesante es que le pone un par de imanes permanentes
al eje del motor y usa un a bobina para generar pulsos cuando
los imanes pasan delante de ella.

Saludos.


----------



## aliteroid

Saludos .

Tengo una duda, la velocidad de la transmision no es la misma que la de las ruedas por lo tanto el ajuste debiera ser distinto para cada vehiculo, ¿no es asi?

Ahora lo que yo no se si la relacion del diferencial es en todos los vehiculos igual. 5:1 es algo normal pero no se si en todos es igual


----------



## Perromuerto

No solo eso, variará con el tamaño del neumático.
Pero con la ayuda de un GPS, no es difícil de calibrar.


----------



## pablokbg

hola amigos nuevamente

probe este velocimetro, pero lo que no entiendo es como puedo conectar el sensor...
se que va a una bobina pero no entiendo para que , y como funciona....


----------



## 207324

a cual bobina te refieres???

Si te refieres a la del sensor decidi cambirla por sensores opticos pero esto es para una bici

Aunque no se si este veloocimetro sea de fiar al parecer es muy censillo y lo censillo casi siempre funciona

Saludos.


----------



## 207324

Ahh con respecto al calibrado: yo no tengo un GPS asi que pense en ponerme al lado d un auto y que el conductor me diga su velocidad y ahi lo calibro. Uno de mis problemas mas grandes es que tiene que ser bastante preciso por que las velocidades no on muy altas creoo que hasta 30Km es lo maximo que logre con mi bici


----------



## JV

aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> Saludos .
> 
> Tengo una duda, la velocidad de la transmision no es la misma que la de las ruedas por lo tanto el ajuste debiera ser distinto para cada vehiculo, ¿no es asi?
> 
> Ahora lo que yo no se si la relacion del diferencial es en todos los vehiculos igual. 5:1 es algo normal pero no se si en todos es igual



En efecto, para que te des una idea, la constante (cantidad de pulsos por Km) puede variar desde 450 p/Km en un Peugeot 504 a 16200 en un Chevrolet Corsa, eso con las cubiertas de fabrica.

Respecto al sensor, si no tiene el velocimetro, lo mejor es un sensor de efcto Hall, los taximetros usan de ese tipo, se corta el cable y se intercala el sensor.

Saludos..


----------



## pablokbg

hola nuevamente
 la bobina a la que me refiero es a un relay...
lo que sucede es que como el circuito tiene dos terminales para el sensor creo que van a un relay como menciona los datos tecnicos...
alguien probop este velocimetro, si no es molestia podria explicarme como conecto las terminales de alimentacion (tiene 3 cables), y porque al conectar el sensor no lee coreectamente la cantidad de vueltas que pasa los imanes cerca el sensor, porque los numeros que me aparece van saltando ta sea de 1 a 34 luego a 7 podyeriormente a 25 etc , todo desordenado y aleatorio...
sera posible que otro sensor como el de efecto hall resultara para este circuito....

espero me ayuden.... atte  kholberg


----------



## aaronargos

Hola a todos mi auto es un daewoo cielo del 97 y como me gusta ponerle siempre cosas quisiera saber como le puedo meter este circuito para que me mida la velocidad aunque de mecanica no se mucho creo que el velocimetro funciona con un cable o si alguien sabe se lo agradeceria 
saludos bye


----------



## ozambrano

JV dijo:


> En efecto, para que te des una idea, la constante (cantidad de pulsos por Km) puede variar desde 450 p/Km en un Peugeot 504 a 16200 en un Chevrolet Corsa, eso con las cubiertas de fabrica.
> 
> Respecto al sensor, si no tiene el velocimetro, lo mejor es un sensor de efcto Hall, los taximetros usan de ese tipo, se corta el cable y se intercala el sensor.
> 
> Saludos..



Hola a todos

Soy nuevo en el Foro, me gustaria saber donde encontrar ese dato de los pulsos que da el sensor al recorrer un Kilometro, asi el dato del Peugeot 504 y el chevrolet corsa 16200

necesito saber los pulsos que generan otros vehiculos al recorrer un kilometro

gracias de antemano

Saludos

Oscar

Hola a Todos

Voy a explicar lo que he aprendido del tema

Actualmente todos los vehiculos traen un sensor de efecto hall y este sensor envia equis pulsos por kilometros dependiendo del modelo del vehiculo y la region en donde se venda el vehiculo.

Este sensor es el que le da informacion al odometro del vehiculo para saber la distancia recorrida y al vlocimetro para saber la velocidad.

Los pulsos que envia este sensor estan relacionados directamente con el diametro del neumatico.
Si alguien le cambia el tamano del neumatico que viene originalmente pues tenga la seguridad de que ni la velocidad ni la distancia recorrida por su vehiculo va a ser la real.

saludos

Oscar


----------



## solaris8

me parese que aca se trato el mismo tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/velocimetro-digital-sensor-40672/


----------



## hugos31




----------



## solaris8

queria decirles que el proyecto de perromuerto, http://martybugs.net/electronics/speedo.cgi , a mi no me funciono, no encontre porque habia abierto un tema en el foro pero se fue cayendo y bueno
ahora encontre esto y realmente es un poco mas tecnologico pero creo me sobrepasa jajajajjajaja
 a ver que les parese.....
la pagina es   http://www.ivica-novakovic.from.hr/MotorCycle Computer Board with Nokia6280 lcd.htm 

trae como hacer un velocimetro completisimo pero usa pic , que yo no domino, que opinan


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Tiempo si entrar .... les comparto un velocímetro que hice en estos días.



El PIC es un 16F628A y uso la interrupcion CCP1 con el Timer1 para medir la frecuencia (ciclos por segundo) de la señal de entrada, proveniente de un sensor Hall.  



Los display son de 3cm x 2cm c/u. Las variables de configuración (Pulsos por kilómetro, Velocidad Máxima, Distancia Base, Modo Contador) se ingresan por serial. 

El velocímetro quedo de las siguientes dimensiones: 6.5cm x 4.7cm x 2.1cm.



Un vídeo del funcionamiento del velocímetro con un ventilador, el imán esta pegado a un aspa del ventilador.






Saludos


----------



## solaris8

bueno damas y caballeros, encontre otro circuito, este me parese mas viable que los otros, (por lo menos para mi), asi que esta semana pondre en marcha su implementacion....
voy a tratar de ir paso a paso y mostrar los avances
se aceptan criticas y ayudas varias, les dejo mas detalles a continuación


机械式计数器确实可靠，用于业余制作的里程表存在的主要问题还是齿轮不好找，传动机构较难制作（汽车里程表是把车轮的转数通过钢丝软轴传递到里程表里的）。我认为电度表使用机械式计数器是为了防止电能计量的准确性，避免用电纠纷。假如某种原因（如停电，用户长期不用电）造成电度表内存储器内的数据因长器断电丢失，电子式计数器在下次开机时就会归零，这样电费怎么计量？使用机械式计数器时就算停电、仪表意外损坏等原因，用电量数据都会不变的显示出来。机械式计数器成本比电子式的要高，仪表制造厂家应该都知道，现在也有汽车里程表改成了电子式，主要还是为了降低成本。
como pueden ver todo muy claro.....


----------



## raulmerlos

hugos31 dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4ZEfMqrZ6o



Hola hugos31 me llamo Raúl, necesito un velocimetro como el que has fabricado tú, te agradeceria muchisimo si me pasas informacion de como hacer uno como ese, es para un kart que me e fabricado me falta el velocimetro, te dejo mi web para que lo veas (http://superkart.monovar.net) te agradeceria que me contestaras estoy loco buscando uno, muchas gracias, mi correo es


----------



## capitanp

机械式计数器确实可靠，用于业余制作的里程表存在的主要问题还是齿轮不好找，传动机构较难制作（汽车里程表 是把车轮的转数通过钢丝软轴传递到里程表里的）。我认为电度表使用机械式计数器是为了防止电能计量的准确性 ，避免用电纠纷。假如某种原因（如停电，用户长期不用电）造成电度表内存储器内的数据因长器断电丢失，电子 式计数器在下次开机时就会归零，这样电费怎么计量？使用机械式计数器时就算停电、仪表意外损坏等原因，用电 量数据都会不变的显示出来。机械式计数器成本比电子式的要高，仪表制造厂家应该都知道，现在也有汽车里程表 改成了电子式，主要还是为了降低成本。

Don Traductor Google....






> Contador mecánico es realmente fiable para la producción de aficionados de los principales problemas o artes odómetro fácil de encontrar, más difíciles de producir la transmisión (cuentakilómetros del coche es el número de revoluciones del eje de rueda para pasar a través del cable al odómetro en el archivo.) Creo que el medidor con contador mecánico es evitar que la exactitud de medición de energía, para evitar disputas de poder. Si por alguna razón (por ejemplo, falta de energía eléctrica, el usuario durante largos períodos de electricidad) metros causada por los datos dentro del dispositivo de memoria por el poder perdido hace mucho tiempo, los contadores electrónicos será cero en el siguiente inicio, así que ¿cómo medir la electricidad? Incluso cuando se utiliza la energía mecánica contra, instrumentación, daños accidentales y otras razones, los datos de consumo se mostrará sin cambios. los costos de mecánica en contra de ser superior a la electrónica, fabricantes de instrumentos todos deberíamos ser conscientes, pero ahora han cambiado el cuentakilómetros electrónico, sobre todo con el fin de reducir los costos.


----------



## jhonrafael23

Este será muy viejo   http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verbici.php?n=7

estoy interesado para ubicarlo en la moto. Que dicen


----------



## Gerardoadrian

yo desde hace 5 años estoy tras este proyecto pero quiero hacerlo mas interesante...
quiero trasladar la informacion de velocidad, nivel de combustible, algunas señalizaciones y colocarlas en el casco.... tenia tambien pensado colocar una pantalla y una camara para reemplazar el espejo retrovisor pero por cuestiones economicas no creo que lo coloque.
tengo pensado colocar un sencillo sistema de medicion de la velocidad que consiste en un sensor de efecto hall y varios imanes en la rueda delantera, en teoria funcionaria pero estoy tratando de reemplazarlo por algo mas estetico ya que los imanes harian ver la llanta muy fea...
el cuenta revoluciones se puede hacr ingresando la tension de la moto en el pic ( sin microcontrolador o microprocesador seria imposible hacer este proyecto) y teniendo como base que la tension en toda moto aumenta con la aceleracion podremos saber aproximadamente el numero de RPM que tiene el motor.
me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una forma mas sencilla de medir la velocidad , ya que como les comente por estetica seria mejor colocar otro tipo de sensor.


----------



## biker2k3

Yo como nunca nadie me ayudo en nada que publique me hice todo de cero pero quedo bien miren






Hice un velocimetro con el 16F628A, pero el que tengo ahora en la moto mide tambien el voltaje de la bateria y la temperatura ambiente, para eso use el 16f819. Y no use sensores hall porque son caros y complicados, use un sensor magnetico de alarma y un solo iman en la rueda. Y en otra prueba use un sensor optico que tambien funciona bien.


----------



## hugos31

calibralo con un velocimetro GPS digital


----------



## biker2k3

nipponzeiki dijo:
			
		

> pucha que son jiles, se supone que el velocimetro tiene que ser de 3 digitos porque uno en un vehiculo motorizado anda a mas de 99 km/h , cualquiera se da cuenta de eso, ese solo sirve para bicicletas.


 El mio es de 3 digitos y no necesito calibrarlo porque es todo matematicas, igual lo compare con un GPS y marca perfecto, y es mas rapido que el del gps que se actualisa cada 1 segundo o medio segundo.





Gerardoadrian dijo:


> yo desde hace 5 años estoy tras este proyecto pero quiero hacerlo mas interesante...
> quiero trasladar la informacion de velocidad, nivel de combustible, algunas señalizaciones y colocarlas en el casco.... tenia tambien pensado colocar una pantalla y una camara para reemplazar el espejo retrovisor pero por cuestiones economicas no creo que lo coloque.
> tengo pensado colocar un sencillo sistema de medicion de la velocidad que consiste en un sensor de efecto hall y varios imanes en la rueda delantera, en teoria funcionaria pero estoy tratando de reemplazarlo por algo mas estetico ya que los imanes harian ver la llanta muy fea...
> el cuenta revoluciones se puede hacr ingresando la tension de la moto en el pic ( sin microcontrolador o microprocesador seria imposible hacer este proyecto) y teniendo como base que la tension en toda moto aumenta con la aceleracion podremos saber aproximadamente el numero de RPM que tiene el motor.
> me gustaria saber si alguien tiene una forma mas sencilla de medir la velocidad , ya que como les comente por estetica seria mejor colocar otro tipo de sensor.



Lo de medir la tension para sacar las rpm no te va a funcionar porque la moto trae un regulador que corta por arriba de los 14v entonces te limitaria a medir solo hasta que las revoluciones del motor lleguen a generar unos 14v. Podes probar tomar la señal del cdi o del sensor del volante magnetico.


----------



## miguelopez

mas vale tarde que nunca  aquí pueden descargar el esquematico del velocimetro.

Es de dos dígitos y tiene una alarma sonora cuando sobrepasa cierta velocidad.

Saludos


----------



## samigoro

Gracias por tu aporte miguelopez, seguiremos esperando que puedas levantar para compartir con los demas miembros del foro el archivo para el Pic.
Saludos.


----------



## Andrecho 3

Hola a todos!!!
encontre este circuito para hacer el velocimetro http://martybugs.net/electronics/speedo.cgi
pero no se si funciona, si alguien sabe por favor ayudenme gracias


----------



## Gerardoadrian

hola a todos
Como saben estoy trabajando en un proyector en el casco, que muestre la velocidad y otros datos, pero quiero consultar a todos que datos son de necesidad inmediata para poder verlos contantemente  en este visor en el casco?


----------



## biker2k3

Esta buena la idea, y lo que tenes que ver eso fijate lo que mas te sirva a vos, la velocidad supongo y despues algun led que parpadee si tenes poca nafta o aceite.


----------



## alechivo

Muy Buenas, estoy con un tp para la facu.
Y me vendria bien ver el hex o asm del programa que usaron para el de 2 digitos.

Podrian subirlo? asi debatimos todos.
Gracias.


----------



## biker2k3

miguelopez dijo:


> mas vale tarde que nunca  aquí pueden descargar el esquematico del velocimetro.
> 
> Es de dos dígitos y tiene una alarma sonora cuando sobrepasa cierta velocidad.
> 
> Saludos



Ya lo subieron aca


----------



## dimmumadman

miguelopez dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Tiempo si entrar .... les comparto un velocímetro que hice en estos días.
> 
> 
> 
> El PIC es un 16F628A y uso la interrupcion CCP1 con el Timer1 para medir la frecuencia (ciclos por segundo) de la señal de entrada, proveniente de un sensor Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> Los display son de 3cm x 2cm c/u. Las variables de configuración (Pulsos por kilómetro, Velocidad Máxima, Distancia Base, Modo Contador) se ingresan por serial.
> 
> El velocímetro quedo de las siguientes dimensiones: 6.5cm x 4.7cm x 2.1cm.
> 
> 
> 
> Un vídeo del funcionamiento del velocímetro con un ventilador, el imán esta pegado a un aspa del ventilador.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr9D0RrEpOw
> 
> Saludos


hola miguel mi nombre es Bernardo Ruiz, soy nuevo en el foro, te cuento que he estado trabajando en un velocimetro utilizando el  integrado 555, 4553, 4511 el  cual no me ha dado muy buenos resultados, no tengo garantia de que funcione, por eso me gustaria mucho trabajar con el circuito que tu trabajaste,  te agradeceria mucho que me enviaras la informaciòn para aprender mas. Deseo instalarlo en una moto la cual maneja velocimetros analogos.

No siendo mas te envio mi correo 







Agradezco tu colaboraciòn.


----------



## jorge513

que buen proyecto faltaria el codigo fuente para desarrollarlo



soy aficionado ala electronica, y voy paso a paso aprendiendo en mundo de la electronica


----------



## mafolies

soy programador kisiera ayudar en algo con el pic en lenguaje basic o java  aver si me mandan los archivos en link esta caido


----------



## mendex07

biker2k3 dijo:


> Yo como nunca nadie me ayudo en nada que publique me hice todo de cero pero quedo bien miren
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ErgzuaMZPs
> 
> Hice un velocimetro con el 16F628A, pero el que tengo ahora en la moto mide tambien el voltaje de la bateria y la temperatura ambiente, para eso use el 16f819. Y no use sensores hall porque son caros y complicados, use un sensor magnetico de alarma y un solo iman en la rueda. Y en otra prueba use un sensor optico que tambien funciona bien.



Hola que tal, veo que paso mucho tiempo ya, pero tendria alguien los diagramas para este velocimetro?? Desde ya muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## casuca22

solaris8 dijo:


> bueno damas y caballeros, encontre otro circuito, este me parese mas viable que los otros, (por lo menos para mi), asi que esta semana pondre en marcha su implementacion....
> voy a tratar de ir paso a paso y mostrar los avances
> se aceptan criticas y ayudas varias, les dejo mas detalles a continuación
> 
> 
> 机械式计数器确实可靠,用于业余制作的里程表存在的主要问题还是齿轮不好找,传动机构较难制作(汽车里程表是把车轮的转数通过钢丝软轴传递到里程表里的)。我认为电度表使用机械式计数器是为了防止电能计量的准确性,避免用电纠纷。假如某种原因(如停电,用户长期不用电)造成电度表内存储器内的数据因长器断电丢失,电子式计数器在下次开机时就会归零,这样电费怎么计量?使用机械式计数器时就算停电、仪表意外损坏等原因,用电量数据都会不变的显示出来。机械式计数器成本比电子式的要高,仪表制造厂家应该都知道,现在也有汽车里程表改成了电子式,主要还是为了降低成本。
> como pueden ver todo muy claro.....




q*UE* paso con este proyecto te funciono?
me interesa mucho...


----------



## solaris8

casuca22...
no lo lleve a cabo, por diversos motivos, pero sigo pensando que es el mas "armable", los otros o son de dos digitos(no sirven en auto o moto), o usan pic que no se usar


----------



## sakis st

Hice un velocimetro con el 16F628A 
Por mi propia OPEL CORSA 
ensayo

saludos


----------



## casuca22

solaris8 dijo:


> casuca22...
> no lo lleve a cabo, por diversos motivos, pero sigo pensando que es el mas "armable", los otros o son de dos digitos(no sirven en auto o moto), o usan pic que no se usar



estoy de acuerdo contigo... p*UE*s yo tampoco manejo pics, aunque e leido mucho sobre ellos al final lo que *H*ago es confundirme y no entiendo mucho....





sakis st dijo:


> Hice un velocimetro con el 16F628A
> Por mi propia OPEL CORSA
> ensayo
> 
> saludos


:

no doy para simularlo me presenta 2 errores:


----------



## sakis st

casuca22 dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo contigo... ps yo tampoco manejo pics, aunque e leido mucho sobre ellos al final lo que ago es confundirme y no entiendo mucho....
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> no doy para simularlo me presenta 2 errores:




Ver este
Dónde están los dos errores;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## solaris8

esta bueno, como comienzo....pero seguimos con dos digitos....
de que año es el opel????


----------



## ARKI1977

solaris8 dijo:


> casuca22...
> no lo lleve a cabo, por diversos motivos, pero sigo pensando que es el mas "armable", los otros o son de dos digitos(no sirven en auto o moto), o usan pic que no se usar



Hola Solaris8, quisiera comenzar con el proyecto pero hay algunos componentes que no logro identificar, seria mucho pedirte y me pasaras el link para poder ver la imagen real del esquematico?.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## casuca22

sakis st dijo:


> Hice un velocimetro con el 16F628A
> Por mi propia OPEL CORSA
> ensayo
> 
> saludos



ya logre simularlo,,, me gustaría ver el código del pic para analizarlo...


----------



## sakis st

casuca22 dijo:


> ya logre simularlo,,, me gustaría ver el código del pic para analizarlo...




El código está escrito en PICBASIC Es un trabajo personal
que no se comparte


----------



## casuca22

he tratado de hacer un velocímetro digital y he buscado por todas parte,,, al fin encontre un blog  
y donde explican desde cero como hacer un velocímetro digital,, 

http://555riente.blogspot.com/2012/01/velocimetro-para-tu-vehiculo-por-menos.html

el problema es que el ic principal es un AVR, yo trate de adaptar el código a un PIC, y al parecer funciona... 
pero como yo empece esto desde cero sin saber nada sobre micro-controladores dejo a disposicion 
los archivos a todos los expertos, esperando me puedan ayudar a corregirlo o a mejorarlo

aquí adjunto los archivos
el código esta en Mikroc...


----------



## vans11

me podrias colaborar con el diagrama te lo agradeceria
de mucho..!!


----------



## solaris8

si es el que puse antes es este....

Ver el archivo adjunto 48901


----------



## vans11

bueno compañeros aca les traido un velocimetro
de un diagrama que encontre aca lo realice en isis proteus pero no me dunciono como pensaba bueno si alguien me puede ver el error que tengo se lo agradeceria ya que soy principiante bueno sin mas que decirles les dejo adjunto el archivo con el fin de que me puedan colaborar a mi y demas personas que esten interesadas en este velocimetro digital....





> Código:


----------

